# Rabbit always flipping and dumping her litterbox :(



## farmerchick (Sep 30, 2010)

my first rabbit Wanda, who is an agressive, stubborn, and nosey little dwarf, has taken to constantly moving around her litterbox tray and dumping it. she also digs in the community litterbox in their playpen. she is just so determained to get sh*t everywhere.

i've tried the corner litterboxes that hook to the cage. she just wiggled them free. now i'm using a retangular bigger litterbox more so for a cat and filling it so its heavy and she is still dragging it around, then once it becomes snagged on a toy she just dumps it. its kind of defeating her litterbox training since she thinks she can just crap anywhere...


any suggestions? lol


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 30, 2010)

You can cut some holes in the side of the box near the top and zip tie or wireit to her cage. this will prevent her from dumping it. you can put it at the corner of her cage and ziptie each side that touches the side of her cage. this way she can not move or dump it at all.

Good luck

Crystal


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2010)

*Oh My Darlin Rabbitry wrote: *


> You can cut some holes in the side of the box near the top and zip tie or wireit to her cage. this will prevent her from dumping it. you can put it at the corner of her cage and ziptie each side that touches the side of her cage. this way she can not move or dump it at all.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Crystal



I was just going to say the exact same thing, Crystal. (Funny, another Crystal, haha.) I had to do the same w/ my first bun, he always dumped the box over. This worked pretty well, they can still try by lifting it, but nothing much comes out.

Depending on how u have the cage set up, we drilled holes in the back on either side and ziptied to cage. It just depends on the litterbox size, shape.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 30, 2010)

A couple of ours use to drag and dump the corner boxes, so I put the clips in upside down so they couldn't raise the box up and dump it. As to the other--we use apple boxes--the ones with a top. Cut a hole in both ends so they can get in and thru. Ours just love them and it makes it a lot harder to make a mess.


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think she objects to the mere presence of the litter tray?

Ebony does the same thing with hers. Litter "training" is proving a challenge.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2010)

You just have to persevere be inventive. Sometimes it takes awhile to find the right combination.


----------



## AKJulie (Oct 5, 2010)

Instead of zip ties, you might try velcro ties - so that you can remove the box as needed. My bun Isabelle likes to do the same thing, but after we gave her a box - she does this with a box. So maybe find a box the same size as the literbox to flip around. She may just likes to flip things around and chew on them. Izy also has some pieces of card board I taped like tubes that she moves (paper towel roll wasn't heavy enough and too flimsy). Goodluck!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 5, 2010)

i either ziptie or velcro the poop box to the floor....my Bambam thinks its funny to grab the poop box outta my hand when im changing it and she dumps it all over the place.... i swear i hear her chuckle too.....little brat...good thing shes stinkin cute..


----------



## tiggerntatie (Oct 6, 2010)

I just joined to ask a question like this. My Lashes is about 10 months old and lives in a two-level condo that I made. She has been fairly neat and tidy for several months now but just in the past week has decided it would be cool to empty the litter box and then drag it all over the cage. What an insane mess! It's a total transformation in her behavior and I'm baffled.

I like the velcro-the-box-to-the-floor idea, but she's still going to pitch the litter all over the place.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2010)

Another option is to go to the thrift store and buy a heavy glass casserole dish of the right size and use that as a litterbox instead. They usually can't lift those guys!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 7, 2010)

tiggerntatie ..u gotta get the poopbox with the grid in it so she cant dig.....ATHEN velcro it to the floor...but be careful dont use too much velcro cuz when u try and pick it up u gotta tug pretty hard and then it breaks loose and poopy everywhere....yea been there ...done that..


----------

